# ssbbw music video (homemade)



## RyanFA (Jan 9, 2009)

Logged onto youtube today and this popped up under the "Recommended for You" heading. I give them props for this, plus I had no idea they new some of the girls that post on the boards like chickletsssbbw and others; unless it's green screen. It's a really good greenscreen edit if it is. And if you dont' like rap or the scene, it's still funny to see what they are rhyming.  

Watch it before youtube pulls it, since it's got some words they probably don't allow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8afVO6pJYZQ

Didn't know Chicklett liked those types of guys, but as we all know, we all have our preferences.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 9, 2009)

I believe that is Doctor Scott....he has a myspace with some other bbw raps on there.  That was a pretty ace song, lol.


----------



## dave_1673 (Jan 10, 2009)

verry cool video


----------



## Cors (Jan 10, 2009)

Mmmmmmm! ;D


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 10, 2009)

Hate the song, hate the video even more. Just more garbage objectifying women that pretty much says we are good for nothing more than being a cum receptacle


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Hate the song, hate the video even more. Just more garbage objectifying women that pretty much says we are good for nothing more than being a cum receptacle



you're insane, the lyrical content of that song was obviously painstakingly crafted over lengthy periods of deep thought and self contemplation. mister scott is a thoughtful modern wordsmith in the highest order, with an emotionally charged soulful delivery to match. the magnum opus of a true songwriting virtuoso.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 10, 2009)

furious styles said:


> you're insane, the lyrical content of that song was obviously painstakingly crafted over lengthy periods of deep thought and self contemplation. mister scott is a thoughtful modern wordsmith in the highest order, with an emotionally charged soulful delivery to match. the magnum opus of a true songwriting virtuoso.




She's got a big butt, she's gotta big back and if I can't fuck right now, I'll be right back. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Hate the song, hate the video even more. Just more garbage objectifying women that pretty much says we are good for nothing more than being a cum receptacle




I busted a nut over this post.

Gee, Ella, the women WERE fat. What more do you want??!!??


----------



## elle camino (Jan 10, 2009)

a nun?
or a nap.


i could bust the hell out of a nap after that video.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2009)

elle camino said:


> a nun?
> it's a nun right



Nut. May I interest you in Hooked On Phonics?


----------



## elle camino (Jan 10, 2009)

see edit! i figured it out for reals.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I busted a n** over this post.
> 
> Gee, Ella, the women WERE fat. What more do you want??!!??



I know, I know. I'm going totally against the grain here seeing as how fat women are supposed to settle for whatever is thrown at them, but some talent would be nice. Not to say that mainstream hip hop is any better about not objectifying women in that way.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> She's got a big butt, she's gotta big back and if I can't fuck right now, I'll be right back. :doh:



moving. lol


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> I know, I know. I'm going totally against the grain here seeing as how fat women are supposed to settle for whatever is thrown at them, but some talent would be nice. Not to say that mainstream hip hop is any better about not objectifying women in that way.



It is the thinking that fat women should be given the same opportunities to be seen as cum receptacles. YAY for equality. * wipes at a tear of joy *



and to those who wanna come in and say.." well, these women are not forced, and they have the right to....blahblahblah " ...yeah...yeah...got it... bought the nut bustin' teeshirt


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2009)

elle camino said:


> a nun?
> or a nap.
> 
> 
> i could bust the hell out of a nap after that video.



I left the sound off for the vid but I did bust a nap.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2009)

Dammit, I have to spread rep around before I can get any of you. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2009)

Revolting. Cringeworthy.

It is a pity, because Dr Scott is actually quite talented. If only he would produce beats with appropriate lyrics he would do well.


----------



## biackrlng (Jan 10, 2009)

RyanFA said:


> Logged onto youtube today and this popped up under the "Recommended for You" heading. I give them props for this, plus I had no idea they new some of the girls that post on the boards like chickletsssbbw and others; unless it's green screen. It's a really good greenscreen edit if it is. And if you dont' like rap or the scene, it's still funny to see what they are rhyming.
> 
> Watch it before youtube pulls it, since it's got some words they probably don't allow:
> 
> ...



Wow Now that is a Great song and video


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2009)

What a disgrace! And if you're going to make a video, could you get a budget bigger than $5? Damn! 

Far too tacky and tasteless for my liking...

and the song sucked too, so as far as I'm concerned, Dr Scott can sit his ass down!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> What a disgrace! And if you're going to make a video, could you get a budget bigger than $5? Damn!
> 
> Far too tacky and tasteless for my liking...
> 
> and the song sucked too, so as far as I'm concerned, Dr Scott can sit his ass down!



Ash I think you are exaggerating the budget there mate. I think it was more like $2.50.:kiss2:

That is a budget blow out for Dr Scott.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 10, 2009)

its not that bad. would you guys rather have 50cent or yung burg do it so they could truly objectify them? i think not.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> its not that bad. would you guys rather have 50cent or yung burg do it so they could truly objectify them? i think not.



Ah, so they would make the women into bigger " cum receptacles " ? Well, when you put it _that_ way, I will GLADLY stay with these guys! I wonder who would be worse that 50cent or young burger. And then I wonder who would be worse than _them_. Whoa.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 10, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> its not that bad. would you guys rather have 50cent or yung burg do it so they could truly objectify them? i think not.




I pretty much think it would be crap no matter who's mouth it came out of.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I saw another model from here in the vid.

Imagine if Dr Scott put his talent to good use in writing BBW/SSBBW beats? He could probably come up with some good stuff.

This is not one of his crowning moments.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I think I saw another model from here in the vid.
> 
> Imagine if Dr Scott put his talent to good use in writing BBW/SSBBW beats? He could probably come up with some good stuff.
> 
> This is not one of his crowning moments.


mercedesbbw herself is a decent rapper when she isnt hi-jacking all the big booty ssbbws.


----------



## Skaster (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyway, who's the black girl in the video? If she has a website, this was effective promotion!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ah, so they would make the women into bigger " cum receptacles " ? Well, when you put it _that_ way, I will GLADLY stay with these guys! I wonder who would be worse that 50cent or young burger. And then I wonder who would be worse than _them_. Whoa.


i dont think anybody is worse then those 2.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 11, 2009)

Detriment to fat acceptance, anyone?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2009)

Why oh why did I click that link??

I loved the part where he uses footage of his Mom sitting down to dinner. haha. Funny.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jan 11, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Hate the song, hate the video even more. Just more garbage objectifying women that pretty much says we are good for nothing more than being a cum receptacle



No offense but where was the part where they came out and said that the women where only good for sex.

It's a song celebrating fat women in general. How can you sing about, praising fat women or women in general, without be accused of objectifying?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 11, 2009)

dmaskedfa said:


> No offense but where was the part where they came out and said that the women where only good for sex.
> 
> It's a song celebrating fat women in general. How can you sing about, praising fat women or women in general, without be accused of objectifying?




Were you listening to the same song as me? There wasn't anything general about that song, it was about fucking fat women. Period. How's that celebrating fat women? Make the song about a skinny girl and its just any other run of the mill hip hop song. Less talented, but still run of the mill, regular, everday hip hop. Nothing celebrating or praising about it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

elle camino said:


> a nun?
> or a nap.
> 
> 
> i could bust the hell out of a nap after that video.



Best.post.eva




Hey, hey, hey you people! Some guy somewhere wants to fuck.....and a FAT WOMAN to boot......CELEBRATE!!! 

This is extraordinary and unusual........a man talking about his peen......and we got to see it...right here on the fat people place....... :happy:


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 11, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Were you listening to the same song as me? There wasn't anything general about that song, it was about fucking fat women. Period. How's that celebrating fat women? Make the song about a skinny girl and its just any other run of the mill hip hop song. Less talented, but still run of the mill, regular, everday hip hop. Nothing celebrating or praising about it.


there arnt that many skinny women in rap vids. most women that be in the videos are thick.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Worst rhymes ever. And the mix isn't anything to get out of bed for, either.

The video looks like it wants to be a cheesy porn movie. Hideous men.

I did like the cute girl in the denim skirt. She was worth watching. All 25 seconds of her.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 11, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> there arnt that many skinny women in rap vids. most women that be in the videos are thick.





Oh ok, excuse me.  Put a thick girl in the video, its still gonna be crap.

ETA: In my opinion thick and skinny, same thing. Neither one is fat, "thick" (which I think is just about the stupidest term ever) just has a little more tit, ass, and thigh than a thin woman.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jan 11, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Were you listening to the same song as me? There wasn't anything general about that song, it was about fucking fat women. Period. How's that celebrating fat women? Make the song about a skinny girl and its just any other run of the mill hip hop song. Less talented, but still run of the mill, regular, everday hip hop. Nothing celebrating or praising about it.



Well, considering that we are talking about a type of music that throws the B word around like they think it's a term of endearment, and multiple swear words seem like a requirement, we can't expect sensitive romantic poetry out of it. It's the nature of the beast. It like asking for a upbeat blues song.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 11, 2009)

dmaskedfa said:


> Well, considering that we are talking about a type of music that throws the B word around like they think it's a term of endearment, and multiple swear words seem like a requirement, we can't expect sensitive romantic poetry out of it. It's the nature of the beast. It like asking for a upbeat blues song.



Totally agree, I said with the exception of the size of the women he was talking about its just a regular ol hip hop song. You said it was a song celebrating fat women, I was explaining why I disagree.


----------



## dmaskedfa (Jan 11, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Totally agree, I said with the exception of the size of the women he was talking about its just a regular ol hip hop song. You said it was a song celebrating fat women, I was explaining why I disagree.



By normal standards you are right. But by hip hop standards this can be considered an attempt at celebrate women.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 11, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

* breathes *

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



and


a



:doh:





for the road


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 11, 2009)

As a matter of personal preference I prefer the term "cum dumpster" to "cum receptacle" it just rolls off the tongue better.

I too have some rhymes about ladies populating my brainspace. I have exactly $3.15 in my pocket right now and I'm kind of torn on whether I should use that cash to smash Dr. Scott's video budget with my own music video or just go get a double cheeseburger, small fries and a sweet tea from McDonalds...being a musician is hard.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope to graduate from this thread magna cum lawdy. :bow:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 11, 2009)

I could really go for a cumquat right now.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Skaster said:


> Anyway, who's the black girl in the video? If she has a website, this was effective promotion!



I know her. She was asking who the random white guy in the kangol hat at Dimensions was. She thinks that if you were to open your own business of some assorted nature, you'd have a shot at making it big, if you played your cards right. Entrepreneurial smile on you, she says. :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't think the song was all that bad, but I love shitty rap music so my opinion might be biased.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I didn't think the song was all that bad, but I love shitty rap music so my opinion might be biased.



I missed you and your posts so bad while I was out of town.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I missed you and your posts so bad while I was out of town.



Hahah, thanks :]


----------



## RyanFA (Jan 11, 2009)

I just thought it was entertaining and figured I'd post it on dimensions to see what others thought about it. I completely agree it is degrading, but it's rap. I definitely laughed when I saw it~ combination of what he was saying and what was going on in the video. But hey, lets look at the bright side, it's his attempt at promoting fat women as hot. Degarding, yes, but another FA nevertheless. There's always going to be different walks of life out there. Maybe I should work on a more clean version that's not degrading  JK


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

RyanFA said:


> I just thought it was entertaining and figured I'd post it on dimensions to see what others thought about it. I completely agree it is degrading, but it's rap. I definitely laughed when I saw it~ combination of what he was saying and what was going on in the video. But hey, lets look at the bright side, it's his attempt at promoting fat women as hot. Degarding, yes, but another FA nevertheless. There's always going to be different walks of life out there. Maybe I should work on a more clean version that's not degrading  JK



I'm going to make a video with you prancing around in your tighty whities and my best girlfriend thrusting a baseball bat at the camera and smacking her lips as I pronounce something lascivious and half-witted about your booty.

Look on the bright side!  It'll be my attempt at promoting fat admirers as hot.

(Joke!)

PS - "IT's just rap" doesn't explain anything, especially given the scads of excellent music that rap can list to its credit. Rap is a fine art form. Your craptastic taste has nothing to do with that, Ryan. I'm all for trashy fun, but let's not lump all rap under the banner of crap. Thanks.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 12, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I'm going to make a video with you prancing around in your tighty whities and my best girlfriend thrusting a baseball bat at the camera and smacking her lips as I pronounce something lascivious and half-witted about your booty.
> 
> Look on the bright side!  It'll be my attempt at promoting fat admirers as hot.
> 
> ...



THANK you! there is more than one style of rap. rap isnt about money women and getting high. thats just the majority of shit thats in mainstream.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 12, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Oh ok, excuse me.  Put a thick girl in the video, its still gonna be crap.
> 
> ETA: In my opinion thick and skinny, same thing. Neither one is fat, "thick" (which I think is just about the stupidest term ever) just has a little more tit, ass, and thigh than a thin woman.


well thick and skinny are not the the same thing. go look at buffy the body (or buffie not sure on the spelling). she is at least 155lbs


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 12, 2009)

*IRONY*

Pronunciation:
\&#712;&#299;-r&#601;-n&#275; also &#712;&#299;(-&#601r-n&#275;\ 
Function:
noun 
Etymology:
Latin ironia, from Greek eir&#333;nia, from eir&#333;n dissembler 

View attachment bat.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I didn't think the song was all that bad, but I love shitty rap music so my opinion might be biased.



I enjoy my fair share of shitty rap music too, I just didn't like that shitty rap song.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 12, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> well thick and skinny are not the the same thing. go look at buffy the body (or buffie not sure on the spelling). she is at least 155lbs



That's why I included "in my opinion"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2009)

I wonder if him waving a bat around was a way to compensate for a lack of something else......
and I ain't just talking about the budget being small......


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2009)

Such lyrical genius, such poetry.

"I cant hold in in no more I think I'm gonna nut"


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Such lyrical genius, such poetry.
> 
> "I cant hold in in no more I think I'm gonna nut"



Hahah, yeah. That made me laugh. I mean seriously, this whole video was kind of hilarious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey....I don't recall seeing him grab his crotch like a real rapper would......


----------



## kayrae (Jan 12, 2009)

terrible. need i say more?


----------



## Skaster (Jan 13, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I know her. She was asking who the random white guy in the kangol hat at Dimensions was. She thinks that if you were to open your own business of some assorted nature, you'd have a shot at making it big, if you played your cards right. Entrepreneurial smile on you, she says. :bow:



I don't have a kangol hat, but speaking as someone with a same-same-but-different hat, I'm smiling mildly at the random thought of the denim skirted mademoiselle.


----------



## Elfcat (Jan 14, 2009)

By WHICH hip hop standards.

I mean, you could have a silhouette of a fat mama holding her baby in one arm and her rifle in the other, nadameen?

We got 5 million ways to SQUASH a CEO!!!


----------

